# NE weather



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Who has some news about Thursday's storm?


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Wait a second, there's another storm on Sunday now???:bluebounc


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

umbrella storm here


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Sir, The one on Sunday could be a wopper if the models hold true. You know as well as i do lets not get too excited yet. The Mad man Hen, is all hot and heavy on a monster storm.

Mak


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

i was just checking his comments about Monday's storm. this is going to be great.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

92, I wouln't jinx your self yet. Keep a close watch and i hope you get buried with snow also. 

Mak.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bring on the snow*

Glad to see that NE has gotten back to a real winter season, i think already we have had more storms then we did last year.. looking forward to thursdays storm.

Just curious who do you use for weather forcasts, i use whdh.?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yes...*

Good to see an old fashioned New England winter shaping up...now if only we can get out of this freezing rain/ice/just on the rain/snow line crap...!
I want some SNOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Heavy Snow Thursday Night?*

The forcast is heavy snow? I cant even remember what heavy snow is! Oh ya, heavy snow means rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks like Thurday will be moderate snowfall and If everything holds for sunday then we will have another huge one on sunday. Looks like we will get some hours in this week.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

tonight is supposed to be crappy with the rain and sleet stuff. it was about 5 degrees at my house this morning, and now its about 36. if it doesnt drop a bit it doesnt look good. i heard thursday was supposed to be similar but a little more on the snow side around here.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Same for us here to. Thursday moderate snow and then possibility of a big storm on Sunday but it has alot of uncertainty on it.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

just caught the 5 30 local guy here, thursdays storm were looking at 4-6 inches

sundays all he said was stay tuned but it looks as of right now anyway that saturday night and sunday will be snowy


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Local weather her in NE PA says 2-3 Thursday and just saying snow Saturday and Sunday but not how much just yet. Possibly 1-2 feet  but they will start giving more definite numbers later in the week.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

*Possible Nor'easter*

So word is out i just checked the blog on WHDH's weather, they are calling for a Nor'Easter with around 12'' already expected for sunday.. Keep yur fingers crossed


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I just looked at the update to and Northern New Jersey is still in the 6-12 inch cat for sunday. "Madman" said the top end of storm will be 18 inches. I need that over here but of course it is going to change. Lets hope for the best until those final amounts get posted.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard 3-6 for our north shore area and they're not saying for saturday to sunday yet but i've heard if it holds true, we will have to use a yard stick instead of a ruler

But lets just hope we aucully get to drop iron for they next few days. See you out there :salute: (knock on wood)


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is what it seems like the Thursday storm is going to bring. It looks pretty good to me. There isnt suppose to much mix north of conneticut. All snow.


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well NE PA just got put into a storm warning for Thursday 6-10inches in the Pocono's.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

fox25 just upped the snow totals at 5:30 on TV for tomorrows storm to 6-10" in most of mass, with 10+ south of boston and central MA


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

here's NOAA from thursday for Central Mass.


Thursday: Periods of snow, mainly after noon. High near 23. North wind 6 to 8 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.

Thursday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 9pm. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Northeast wind 5 to 7 mph becoming southwest. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


payuppayup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

javaman70;453894 said:


> Well NE PA just got put into a storm warning for Thursday 6-10inches in the Pocono's.


Same here in North Western New Jersey. Just dropped the winter storm watch and issued a winter storm warning for my area, 6-10 inches after all said and done. We will see I hope so.


----------

